# Whats the best and brightest Headlamp available?



## Lightguy27 (Jan 20, 2008)

Hello,
At the moment I own only the Pt Apex regular and Pro edition headlamps and want something a lot brighter. I want to know what the absolute brightest headlamp availible is and a link on where to get it. AA's, CR123, and rechageables are all fine power options. And if possible, I don't want 20 modes with useless strobe and sos, but if the brightest has it, so be it. Thanks in advance. Oh, and I'll be using it to take with me ATV'ing.

-Evan


----------



## mdocod (Jan 20, 2008)

this is one of the brighter ones out there:
http://www.foxfury.com/products/pro_series/bike/bike_3watt.htm

but to be honest.. if you are on an ATV- and wearing a helmet ? (maybe?)
You could buy an HID bike-light system (based on the 24W MR16 bulbs) and mount it to the helmet, could probably even power it on the ATVs power. This would give you something like 1200-1800 lumens or so (not exactly sure how bright they are)


----------



## slvoid (Jan 20, 2008)

1400 lumens.
Only $1100.

http://gretnabikes.com/item.asp?PID=92


----------



## NoFair (Jan 21, 2008)

slvoid said:


> 1400 lumens.
> Only $1100.
> 
> http://gretnabikes.com/item.asp?PID=92


 
+1 on the Betty

Otherwise HID might be an option


----------



## TMorita (Jan 21, 2008)

I can't think of anything brighter than a Foxfury either, unless you want to put an AN/VSS-1 in a headband.

Speaking of headbands...anyone want to place bets on how long before a Fenix in a Jak-strap is mentioned?

Toshi


----------



## MatajumotorS (Jan 21, 2008)

slvoid said:


> 1400 lumens.
> Only $1100.
> 
> http://gretnabikes.com/item.asp?PID=92


 
How do you think, can it dissipate 22W of heat? i doubt :green:. I think it has some thermar feedback to not to go . And probably the output drops wery quickly from 1400lm to some 700-800, because of heat....


----------



## DesertDoc (Jan 21, 2008)

Oh yeah...almost forgot...a Fenix P3D Q5 in a Jak-strap.

Sorry, couldn't pass it up.

Cheers,

DesertDoc


----------



## jhscaver (Jan 21, 2008)

Dude, you have a huge 12 volt generator between your legs. Go buy a couple of Hella off road lights and get on with it! :rock:


----------



## monkeyboy (Jan 21, 2008)

+3 on the lupine betty x


----------



## Lightguy27 (Jan 22, 2008)

jhscaver said:


> Dude, you have a huge 12 volt generator between your legs. Go buy a couple of Hella off road lights and get on with it! :rock:


 
Guys, my ATV has dual 600 lumen lights mounted on the front grill. I want something to wear around camp or when we get off and walk around a bit. Or, as a back up is my quad dies or something. Thanks for all the suggestions guys guys but I think Ill stick with our M6's. They're my dads but he really never uses them and has'nt asked for them back so I take em out on riding trips. And just out of curiosity, who has ever been to the everglades? And if so, do you ride out there and have you ever been to Max or Holylands or even Mudfest?

-Evan


----------



## slvoid (Jan 23, 2008)

MatajumotorS said:


> How do you think, can it dissipate 22W of heat? i doubt :green:. I think it has some thermar feedback to not to go . And probably the output drops wery quickly from 1400lm to some 700-800, because of heat....


 
I'm sure it'll have to step down in hot weather, but there's a massive chunk of finned aluminium behind the lamp head to dissipate heat.
Lupine designs extremely well engineered products, I'm sure there wasn't an oversight in thermal management.


----------



## lasercrazy (Jan 23, 2008)

slvoid said:


> 1400 lumens.
> Only $1100.
> 
> http://gretnabikes.com/item.asp?PID=92


I've been waiting for the headlamp version, I might just have to get one soon.


----------



## a4d (Jan 24, 2008)

There is a company called trail tech that makes lights for quads/HID lights for quads. They may make a helmet mounted one. Give them a look. 

Or even try www.albaaction.com Not sure if' they will have on but they might they usually have some cool stuff.

And also to answer someones coment before there is a picture on another forum for quads that has a Yamaha Raptor with two Hella 550's (i believe) mounted on the front in place of the stock lights.


----------



## sunspot (Jan 24, 2008)

Lightguy27 said:


> . And just out of curiosity, who has ever been to the everglades?
> 
> -Evan


I grew up in Miami and lived in Davie for 5 years. I went to the Glades many, many times. Loved it out there. I know the holylands but where is Mudfest?


----------



## Lightguy27 (Jan 26, 2008)

Out by lake Okeechobee. There are videos on youtube, search mudfest.

-Evan


----------



## Lightguy27 (Jan 26, 2008)

sunspot said:


> I grew up in Miami and lived in Davie for 5 years. I went to the Glades many, many times. Loved it out there. I know the holylands but where is Mudfest?


 
Did you go to Highschool in Davie?

-Evan


----------



## sunspot (Jan 27, 2008)

When I was in Davie, there was no schools in town. My kids went to Hollywood schools as we lived in the eastern side of Davie near the Seminole Bingo hall. 
I went to Hialeah High 68'.

I never went as far north as the Lake for mudding. I went from Miami Lakes south to Doral Country Club, way west of course.

BTW, Flamingo Road was a dirt road then.


----------

